# Remote Start + Heated Seats = NADA!



## spoolincruze (Jul 12, 2011)

Alright so it is starting to get a little cold out and when I use the remote start it would be real nice if the seats would heat up as well. I went into the main configure menu in the car and went to convienence or whatnot and set where it says( remote start heated seats) and I turned it to YES. Still nothing. Even after the car is remotely started for 10 minutes they aren't even luke warm.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

They don't turn on until it's colder than 32 degrees.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ yes. 

Also I've noticed on mine that they do take a little while to warm up. But after 5 min or so of remote start mine are pretty comfortable. Not hot, but not freezing either. Also, they turn off after you put the key in (which I find kinda annoying). You can tell though when they've been on because the 3 LEDs will flash when you engage the key. If they don't flash, the seats were not on.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

The are on "Low" during remote start.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeap 32 degrees is the magic number for the seats to come on along with the front/rear defrost and the heated mirrors. With temps starting out here in the mornings around 28-30 degrees. That's one thing my wife has commented on that the seats are nice and toasty when she jumps in to go to work..


----------



## jjhann (Nov 30, 2012)

It's -20C here and my heated seats are not coming on. Besides actually feeling the heat from the seat, is there any way to tell they are actually working ? The lights for the heated seats are not lit up and after I press the ignition button the lights are not on either. :S


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Can only tell you how it works in Cruze TD. In the picture you can see the 2 seat controls in the center of the temp and fan controls. the first push gives 3 lights the 2nd 2 and the 3rd 1 the 4th turns off. Each side is independent.
View attachment 9184


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Can only tell you how it works in Cruze TD. In the picture you can see the 2 seat controls in the center of the temp and fan controls. the first push gives 3 lights the 2nd 2 and the 3rd 1 the 4th turns off. Each side is independent.
> View attachment 9184


My LTZ is just like that. The only difference is the two buttons in the lower center (recirculate and blank on yours) have recirculate and AQS on mine. But heated seat wise, they are identical.


----------



## cef2lion (Aug 7, 2012)

From my 2012 LTZ manual. Its hard to troubleshoot if its working because the heated seat indicator isn't lite while in remote start. And temperature performance is reduced unoccupied.

Remote Start Heated Seats 

When it is cold outside, the heated seats can be turned on automatically during a remote vehicle start. The heated seats will be canceled when the ignition is turned on. Press the control to use the heated seats after the vehicle is started. The heated seat indicator lights on the control do not turn on during a remote start.

The temperature performance of an unoccupied seat may be reduced. This is normal.

The heated seats will not turn on during a remote start unless the heated seat feature is enabled in the vehicle personalization menu.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

jjhann said:


> It's -20C here and my heated seats are not coming on. Besides actually feeling the heat from the seat, is there any way to tell they are actually working ? The lights for the heated seats are not lit up and after I press the ignition button the lights are not on either. :S


You need to set the heated seat on remote start option in the configuration menu of the Infotainment system. Even when they do come on during a remote start, they may not warm up very much on really cold days. The heated seats must be manually turned on after you hit the ignition switch.


----------

